# Anybody know if you need a contractor's license to build and sell cabinet doors/drawers in CA



## barringerfurniture (Sep 17, 2013)

Would it just be a C-6 like a cabinet and millwork contractor? I know a lot of cabinet shops outsource their doors and drawers. Are these vendors they outsource to required to have contractor's licenses if all they build are doors and drawers? Anybody know for sure?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I think the cost of proper tooling wood make this a tough market to get into. Large company such as Decor there in CA would make it hard on the small guy to compete. I have no idea about any CA license requirements.


----------



## barringerfurniture (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Jerry. Just an idea I'm pondering because I know a few remodel contractors who occasionally build and install built-ins and they always order their doors and drawers.

I'm basically set up to do it on a small scale for people I know. A drum sander would be nice.


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

No,
As long as you are NOT installing your work.
If you are thinking of refacing you will need to be licensed.
FWIW, I have a C-6 license.
Good luck Scott.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Drees wood products also makes doors and drawers.In just about every style and wood on planet earth.
Its just mind boggling.Ive ordered from them. To save time and cost.Its kinda embarrassing cause I can make a nice doors.Just not as cheap.Aj


----------



## ThumbHammer (Sep 25, 2014)

Rick Bailey is correct. If you are a manufacture of a product but do not install then no contractor license is needed.


----------

